# Do you really have to replace headlamp bulbs in pairs?



## gruuuven (Aug 17, 2004)

Last weekend, I replaced one of my headlamp bulbs (the passenger side) with a Sylvania Silverstar. Now, just 3 days later, the driver's side is out. I think I've read somewhere that the bulbs should be replaced in pairs, but I passed it off as a scam to sell more bulbs. In the past, I haven't replaced the bulbs in pairs. This is the first time that both sides have blown out in the same week, or even the same 6 months. So, do you always replace in pairs? Why or why not? 










_Modified by gruuuven at 9:18 AM 1-8-2009_


----------



## PassitTurbo (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Do you really have to replace headlamp bulbs in pairs? (gruuuven)*

I do it just as "good practice". I figure if one goes out, then the other will soon. Plus, I don't want one really bright (new) bulb and a weak one.


----------



## Steve Paylor (Jan 29, 2001)

*Re: Do you really have to replace headlamp bulbs in pairs? (gruuuven)*

I don't replace the bulbs in pairs and I haven't noticed a difference in brightness after replacing one. But it might be a good idea, you know the other is due to fail soon and you're already at the store, got the hood open, etc.


----------



## scotts13 (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: Do you really have to replace headlamp bulbs in pairs? (gruuuven)*

Well, the bulbs have usually been in use a similar amount of time, so the other is probably going out soon; so not a bad idea. However, I don't practice what I preach. When one goes out, I buy two and keep the second in the car. I usually have to put it in within a couple of weeks, but why waste two weeks bulb life?


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Do you really have to replace headlamp bulbs in pairs? (scotts13)*

Replace both bulbs and just keep the one that still works as a "spare".


----------



## oj1480 (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: Do you really have to replace headlamp bulbs in pairs? (PassitTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PassitTurbo* »_I do it just as "good practice". I figure if one goes out, then the other will soon. Plus, I don't want one really bright (new) bulb and a weak one.

one goes out does not mean the other one will go out soon.
if you replace the bulb with the same model, there wont be any brightness differences. 
just save some bucks.


----------



## Steve Paylor (Jan 29, 2001)

*Re: Do you really have to replace headlamp bulbs in pairs? (oj1480)*

I agree with oj.
I saw a good amount of time between changing driver's and passenger's so I would suggest changing one at a time.

from a similar post at http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4174383 
I took delivery of my car on 11/12/00.
I replaced the passenger side on 12/30/02 (45291), 03/24/05 (78232) and 12/10/07 (124171).
The driver's side on 11/21/02 (43219), 06/20/03 (66807), 12/15/05 (97621) and 06/20/07 (117995).


----------



## 77kafer (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Do you really have to replace headlamp bulbs in pairs? (Steve Paylor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Steve Paylor* »_
I took delivery of my car on 11/12/00.
I replaced the passenger side on 12/30/02 (45291), 03/24/05 (78232) and 12/10/07 (124171).
The driver's side on 11/21/02 (43219), 06/20/03 (66807), 12/15/05 (97621) and 06/20/07 (117995).

And you are still running Daytime Running Lights?


----------



## Gtiminar (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: Do you really have to replace headlamp bulbs in pairs? (gruuuven)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gruuuven* »_Last weekend, I replaced one of my headlamp bulbs (the passenger side) with a Sylvania Silverstar. Now, just 3 days later, the driver's side is out. I think I've read somewhere that the bulbs should be replaced in pairs, but I passed it off as a scam to sell more bulbs. In the past, I haven't replaced the bulbs in pairs. This is the first time that both sides have blown out in the same week, or even the same 6 months. So, do you always replace in pairs? Why or why not? 









_Modified by gruuuven at 9:18 AM 1-8-2009_

The bulbs are only rated at 150 hrs When one goes the other goes shortly after.
First of all the Sylvania Silver Stars are crap. They dont light up the road good at all! They are only rated at 150hrs after that they burn out. 
You should have boughten either Lazerblue h7's or the Osram nightbreakers.
Make sure you do not touch the glass bulb or get it dirty
The oils from finger prints or dirt will make the bulb explode or burn out. 
Trust me the Sylvania Silver Stars or the Silver Star Ultras are garbage. They cost almost $50 and my stock bulbs were brighter 
Get the Wagner Lazer blue H7's they project farther about 75 ft and are extremly wider. No the bulb is not coated in a fake blue. It is a true white light.


----------



## Gtiminar (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: Do you really have to replace headlamp bulbs in pairs? (oj1480)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oj1480* »_
one goes out does not mean the other one will go out soon.
if you replace the bulb with the same model, there wont be any brightness differences. 
just save some bucks.

Yes there is! even if you only replace one of them and its the exact same kind you will see the difference one is brighter then the other.
Over time halogen bubs get dimmer and yellow. If you only replace one bulb you can see the difference and worse yet oncoming traffice will notice it to. 
Its going to burn out shortly after the other one just replace it. you can find stock bulbs or high performance h7 bulbs for about $10 each on the internet. Its worth it. It saved me from hitting a deer.


----------

